#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  нингма в украине

## Rudra

Привет всем! Кто подскажет адресса направления нингма центров в Украине? А есть ли вообще адепты данного направления на украине в частности на западе?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

В целом, на сегодняшний день, школа Ньингма в Украине представленна традициями Чоклинг Терсар и Шамбала-Буддизма.

----------

Содпа Т (02.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2010)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Артем, а что, группа учеников кенпо распалась? Мне говорили, что кто-то собирается даже в Индию к нему ехать...

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Да Андрей, к сожалению, говорить о существовании именно группы, в том формате, в котором она существовала изначально более не приходится. Остались отдельные последователи.

----------


## Rudra

Артем, хотелось поинтерисоваться на счет Шамбпала буддизма ты чтонибудь об них знаеш ? помоему там попахивает масонством?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Рудра, вы можете задать интересующие вас вопросы непосредственно мне. Только отложу в сторону мастерок и кирпичи, и... ; )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Артем, хотелось поинтерисоваться на счет Шамбпала буддизма ты чтонибудь об них знаеш ? помоему там попахивает масонством?


Эта тема здесь уже обсуждалась.

----------


## Rudra

Только отложу в сторону мастерок и кирпичи, и... ; ) 
__________________
Я вас всех сейчас убедю!

Уважаемая Евгения шото неохлто вас от стройки отрывать, вы случайно не ложу строите? )) Но есле оторвал то интерестно шо это за уровни в медитации, и инструктора сплошные американцы, как спел БГ: " Я хотел бы жить в росии дали мне задание поезжай браток в Монхеттон разширять сознание"

----------


## Ersh

Напоминаю о недопустимости на Форуме нарочитого коверкания русского языка

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.01.2011), Legba (10.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (16.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Напоминаю о недопустимости на Форуме нарочитого коверкания русского языка


 Так це ж суржик.  :Cool:

----------


## Rudra

Нет это было именно каверканье я учился в русской школе хоть и плохо, и давно.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Согласно ресурсу patrulrinpoche.ru велика вероятность что в начале февраля 2011 года Дзогчен Раняк Патрул Ринпоче посетит Одессу, где дарует Учение.

----------

Legba (06.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2011)

----------


## Konchog Dechen

Гьетрул Джигме Ринпче, сын Кьябдже Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче, распознанный в возрасте трех лет Дуджомом Ринпоче как перерождение Гьеллинг Йонтен Лхундруб Гьяцо Ринпоче, эманации бутанского тертона Пема Лингпы, одного из пяти царей тертонов Ваджраяны дарует буддийское учение "Основы буддизма" 21-22 мая в г.Киеве, 20 мая состоится бесплатная лекция.
Сайт в Киеве

http://buddha.in.ua/

----------

Legba (06.05.2011), Rushny (06.05.2011), Дондог (08.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> http://buddha.in.ua/


Ссылка битая? Ничего не открывается

----------


## Konchog Dechen

что-то не получилось, видимо, с сылкой. но сайт верный.

----------


## Konchog Dechen

еще раз пробую http://buddha.in.ua

----------


## Rushny

> еще раз пробую http://buddha.in.ua


Теперь работает. 
Видимо, запраздновался сайт немножечко :Smilie:

----------

